

Speculation about Apple's A4 processor - Anon84
http://www.embedded.com/underthehood/224701207?cid=RSSfeed_embedded_news

======
alain94040
Great title, then the article fails to deliver on its premise. Save yourself a
click, the article doesn't know what's inside the A4.

~~~
jws
They seem pretty sure of a Cortex A8 with 64k L1, 640K L2 and NEON
instructions, but then they claim about 2 trillion instructions per second
(with 6 significant digits) in the same table so I don't know what to think of
it. Maybe they meant Dhrystones/sec and didn't do the divide by 1757.

------
keltex
Here's the article all on one page:

[http://www.embedded.com/underthehood/224701207?printable=tru...](http://www.embedded.com/underthehood/224701207?printable=true)

